# هذا تقريري عن جهاز Gamma Camera



## مهندس محمد يامن (13 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

الى اخواني المهندسين والطلبة هذا الموضوع المرفق عن جهاز يسمى جاما كميرا من أجهزة الاشعة واقواها لانها تستخدم في الطب النووي حيث في هذا الجهاز تنبعث الاشعة من المريض ليلتقها الجهاز بحيث يمكن للطبيب ان ياخذ صور من اكثر محور على عكس اجهزة الاشعة الاخرى والتي تنبعث منها الاشعة
يستخدم هذا الجهاز لكشف ادق الحالات التي لم يتم كشفها بالاشعة الاخرى وايضا يستخدم هذا الجهاز لكشف مرض السرطان ابعده الله عني وعنكم وعن أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.......هذا والله ولي التوفيق....:12: 




مهندس محمد يامن


----------



## Bioengineer (13 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ المهندس محمد يامن

سلمت هالايادي تقرير رائع واستفدت منه

شكرا على هذه المشاركه الفعاله...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ محمد يامن .

تقرير رائع حقأ . وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك . 

ومجهود جبار تشكر عليه .

تحية من الأعماق .

البغدادي


----------



## رحال حول العالم (26 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً يا هندسة


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="33ff66"] 
الجهازده مهم جدا لانة يدرس الاوظيفة لكل جهاز داخل الجسم 
مثل الكلي عن طريق ان يحقن المريض بنوع صبغة معينة 
تقوم بصبغ العضو المراد تشخيص حالتة 
وكل عضو له صبغة
[/glow]


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

ومشكور والله يابشمهندس علي المجهود


----------



## المسلم84 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## lady moon (26 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (26 أكتوبر 2006)

ظني بك كان في محله.... عطاء ثر ..... ومشاركات رائعة..... تحياتي الخالصة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حلاها مبتليها (13 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافيه محمد على هالموضوع,بجد كنت محتاجته..........بصفتي فيزيائيه صغيره استفيد من هالاشياء .........................................................يسلموووووووووووووووو


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا و الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## 3mar84 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وان شاء الله سأستفيد منه..


----------



## ابن صنعاء (2 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم يابش مهندس يامن ونتنظر منك المزيد جزاك الله خير


----------



## النجوم اللامعة (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــور ماقصــــــــــــــــــرت الله يعطيـــــــــــــــــــك العافيــــــــــة


----------



## عمر زكريا (12 أكتوبر 2009)

_ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي
ام بعد
الاخ المهندس محمد يامن لك مني كل الشكر و التقدير علي تقرير (gamma camera) واسال الله ان يجلهوا في ميزان حسناتك
وشكرا
_


----------



## مهندسه ورده (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sara attala (21 ديسمبر 2009)

عا يزه بحث حن الجاما كاميرا و الافضل يكون بالانجليزى


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احلام. (1 يناير 2010)

شكراااااا يامهندس على التقرير هذا
بس ممكن اطلب منك مساعده؟؟​ 
انا طالبة فيزياء طبيه ومطلوب مني شرح بحث عن الجاما كاميرا​ 
طبعا البحث طلبتو مننا الدكتوره بالانجليزي
وتبغانا نشرحو بالعربي​ 
ومررررره حااااايسه
ف ياريت تسوي فيا خير وتنزل نسخه بالعربي​ 
والشرح ح يكون بكره
وابى مساآآآآآآآآآآآعدتكم​


----------



## احلام. (1 يناير 2010)

الله يسعدكم ياآآآآآآآآآآآرب
ساعدوووووني باسرع وقت ممكن"
:8::8::8:​


----------



## م التحبو (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## مستهامة (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ياباشمهندس الجهاز حقيقي مهم وارجو منكم مدي بالمزيد من التفاصىل عن الجهاز لانه احد موضوعات دراستي الحاليه


----------



## عباس اللامي (4 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يدك وهذا ما ننتظره من الأعضاء المتميزين


----------

